
PonzICO, let's just cut to the chase - nanomonkey
https://ponzico.win
======
api
I was thinking about this a few weeks ago: is it illegal to run a Ponzi scheme
if you openly advertise that it's a Ponzi scheme?

------
nanomonkey
The white paper is comic genius.

